# Problem beim Reistrieren von Everest Ultimate!!!



## Camposanto (4. September 2009)

Wenn ich die Vollversion aktivieren will und den Produktschlüssel eingeben möchte bleibt das OK nach der vollen eingabe vom Produktschlüssel weiterhin GRAU. Also kann ich die Vollversion nicht nutzen.

Was ist der Fehler?


----------



## SCUX (6. September 2009)

vieleicht ein Zahlendreher?
hast du die Zahlen einfach "kopiert" ?
das müsste gehen.....


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. September 2009)

Camposanto schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Vollversion aktivieren will und den Produktschlüssel eingeben möchte bleibt das OK nach der vollen eingabe vom Produktschlüssel weiterhin GRAU. Also kann ich die Vollversion nicht nutzen.
> 
> Was ist der Fehler?



Besteht das Problem noch?

Marco


----------



## Hirog (9. September 2009)

Habe es bei Pro.de registriert. In der kommenden Stunde soll der Key kommen.
Nun sind 8 Stunden rum, pro.de hat meinen Namen + email für den datenbestand, auf den key warte ich noch immer.


----------



## Henner (9. September 2009)

Schon im Spamfilter nachgesehen?


----------



## Hirog (9. September 2009)

Hm, da war mein Provider wohl etwas lahm, heute Morgen war die Mail dann da.


----------



## DaOern (16. September 2009)

Ich warte bereits seit zwei Wochen auf den Registrierungschlüsel für Everest!
Den Spam-Ordner suche ich täglich auf, nichts drin!!!


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

DaOern schrieb:


> Ich warte bereits seit zwei Wochen auf den Registrierungschlüsel für Everest!
> Den Spam-Ordner suche ich täglich auf, nichts drin!!!


Hast du den Link in der E-Mail, die dir auf die Anforderung zugeschickt wurde, auch ausgeführt? 

Wenn nicht, kannst warten bis du schwarz wirst. 

Weil erst wenn du den ausführst kriegst die Nr. zugemailt.


----------



## nojfk4u (17. September 2009)

Hab den Link schon geklickt (bei nochmaligem Klicken wird gemeldet, ich sei schon registriert) und habe einen Tag später auch noch keinen Key für Everest erhalten. Im Spam-Ordner ist auch nix drin.


----------



## DaOern (17. September 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Hast du den Link in der E-Mail, die dir auf die Anforderung zugeschickt wurde, auch ausgeführt?
> 
> Wenn nicht, kannst warten bis du schwarz wirst.
> 
> Weil erst wenn du den ausführst kriegst die Nr. zugemailt.



Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen:
Die Bestätigungsmail habe ich erhalten und natürlich den Link angeklickt!

Trotzdem keinen Key erhalten...


----------



## kmf (18. September 2009)

Ich kann die vereinzelt vorgebrachten Beschwerden jetzt bestätigen. Irgengwas läuft da bei Pro schief.

Und gerade wegen diesen Beschwerden hab ich für meine Frau gestern probehalber auch eine Lizenz ordern wollen. Es heißt ja, innerhalb einer Stunde bekomme man den Schlüssel zugeschickt. Nun ist bereits nächster Tag und sogar Mittag schon vorbei und nix ist. 

Kobra, übernehmen Sie! 

/edit

Heute war er dann da.


----------

